# Today's sermons.... nobody doing that anymore? I enjoyed it... so...



## Webservant (Nov 10, 2013)

Mods feel free to move/merge this... I enjoyed the threads started on "Today's Sermons" - I actually listened to them. Here's ours for today, Sunday, November 10. 2013. Please feel free to add yours:

The Excuse of Moralism


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I usually don't get the audio up until middle of the week, but I can give you last weeks. 

Morning - Zechariah 5:1-4 Sin and Judgment
Evening - John 12:20-30 Christ's Glorification


----------



## Tirian (Nov 10, 2013)

Sermon: Revelation 11:18-19

https://www.facebook.com/FrankstonPC/posts/691588484185792


----------



## kodos (Nov 10, 2013)

Morning: "Worship in Spirit and Truth" - John 4:19-26. Worship in Spirit and Truth - SermonAudio.com
Afternoon: "The Sabbath governs our time" - Exodus 20:8-11. The Sabbath Governs our Time - SermonAudio.com

Two totally non-controversial topics in one day! And The Lord was pleased to bring 3 visitor families to hear these sermons. Praise God


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 10, 2013)

I am in the midst of a 5-part series on the Trinity during AM worship, and am preaching through the book of Judges during PM worship. Today's sermons should be posted by Wednesday at Sermon Network - Beacon Baptist Church : Senior Pastor Reagan Marsh, Pastor-Teacher - Albany, GA


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 10, 2013)

Audio Files - Heartland Community Church


----------



## raydixon9 (Nov 12, 2013)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but...we had a painfully, good sermon in the Lord's house this past Sunday.

Sensitivity to Sin.


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rev. Lewis, did you see my thread from last Sunday?
http://www.puritanboard.com/f130/jowen-mark-3-esp-v-21-morning-81107/
My husband and I were ever so blessed by this wonderful sermon of yours!!! We live on the east side of MI and watched the live-stream - and now we intend to watch the evening service as well... 

Thank you _s__o much...
_
Margaret


----------



## Galatians220 (Nov 13, 2013)

It is a huge church, Pastor! We manage to get there about every 4 to 6 weeks; we've made many good friends there. It's big, but the people are so nice... For those who haven't been to Heritage, imagine a very large "main" church that seats about 800 people. The main pulpit faces that direction. Then picture what's called a chapel, off to the preacher's left, that seats maybe another 200 or so, and a balcony over the main area that seats, oh, 50+. When we attend the 9:15 a.m. and 2 p.m. Lord's Day services (leaving our home at about 6:45 a.m.), we pray that we can make it to Grand Rapids in time so that we can just get a seat. You certainly did bring the Word to those there. We went to the PRTS dinner last night and our friends and other folks seated at our table were all abuzz about how blessed they were by your sermons - and these are people who are very used to hearing powerful sermons.

Margaret


----------

